

On anonymous feedback - swah
http://www.gabrielweinberg.com/blog/2011/06/on-anonymous-feedback.html?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+yegg+%28Gabriel+Weinberg%27s+Blog%29&utm_content=Google+Reader

======
AndrewWarner
People who send me pissed off feedback are the ones who often leave out their
emails and names.

They do it because they're afraid of retribution, but in reality I love and
need those people most.

If they're THAT angry about something, then it's a good sign I need to fix it.
The trouble is, when they're angry, they don't include all the details I need
to fix what's bothering them.

I'd love to email them back and ask for clarification, but their anonymity
kills that option.

~~~
joshuacc
I wonder if something like Wufoo's "emotional state" field could help get you
more detailed feedback.

[http://particletree.com/features/on-asking-users-for-
their-f...](http://particletree.com/features/on-asking-users-for-their-
feelings/)

------
reemrevnivek
> Many bugs involve the specifics of your browser, such as what extensions you
> have installed, what DuckDuckGo settings you have turned on/off and in many
> cases what query you performed. I've lost count at how many anonymous emails
> I've received where I don't have enough information to do anything
> worthwhile in response.

Much of that information could be collected automatically when the support
request is sent, assuming the user is logged in.

I greatly appreciate that DuckDuckGo doesn't track me. However, checking a
(default unchecked) box "Attach my browser, extensions, and DuckDuckGo
settings to this email (recommended)" would not break the user's trust, would
be much easier than hoping that the user typed all this information into the
email, and would increase your success rate at fixing these problems.

Sure, these data points (like font data) could potentially be used to identify
a user who wanted to be anonymous, but users who care will be reassured by the
empty check box that you won't.

~~~
epi0Bauqu
We used to have an optional checkbox that sent some of this info, but in
practice the times when it was needed did not correlate with the times when it
was checked.

